#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Muttermale Untersuchung Ablauf >

## Lisa18

Hallo, 
Ich habe in 2 Wochen einen Termin beim Hautarzt um meine Muttermale untersuchen zu lassen. Jetzt würde ich gerne schon mal wissen wie die Untersuchung so abläuft und ob ich mich dabei komplett ausziehen muss? Danke schonmal

----------


## spokes

Einzelne Muttermale bedeutet: Körperteil entblößen. Und dann wird dort einfach mit einer Lupe drauf geguckt. Wenn nix ist: es passiert nix. Wenn es kritisch ist: wird es weg gemacht. Dann wird alles betäubt und raus geschnitten. Davon merkst du null.  
Für die Hautkrebsfrüherkennung heißt es komplett ausziehen bis auf die Unterhose, inkl. der Socken. Wenn du schon mal da bist, würde es ich machen.

----------


## Lisa18

ja geht schon um die Hautkrebsfrüherkennung sorry hätte ich gleich dazu schreiben sollen. Also bedeutet ich muss mich komplett ausziehen ?

----------


## Christiane

Wenn du viele Muttermale hast, wirst du komplett untersucht. Ich kenne es so, dass man sich zuerst obenrum auszieht. Nach der Untersuchung zieht man sein T-Shirt wieder an und macht sich untenrum frei.

----------


## Lisa18

ich habe eigentlich nicht sehr viele, und intim nur 2 oder so. Möchte irgendwie wissen was auf mich zukommt dann kann ich mich schonmal drauf einstellen  :Smiley:

----------


## Christiane

Also wie gesagt, ich musste mich damals nur "teilausziehen". Erst oben, dann unten. Die Untersuchung ging auch recht schnell über die Bühne. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie lange, aber es waren glaub ich nur ein paar Minuten. Er hatte mit ner Lupe und so einer Speziallampe geschaut. Das Schlimmste an der Untersuchung war deren grelles Licht.

----------


## Lisa18

hm ja ok dann stell ich mich mal so drauf ein also ist ja dann komplett ausziehen im prinziep. Kann man sich halt nicht aussuchen.

----------


## Christiane

Kann es sein, dass dir das ausziehen unangenehm ist? Das liest sich jedenfalls so. Dann frag doch den Arzt, ob er es so händelt wie bei mir damals. Klingt zwar blöd, aber man fühlt sich dabei nicht so nackt. Außerdem schauen Ärzte dabei wirklich nur nach den Muttermalen. Sie haben gar nicht die Zeit und auch nicht das Interesse, sonstwohin zu kucken.

----------


## Lisa18

naja ich bin nicht gerne ganz ausgezogen vor anderen Menschen bin da einfach so deswegen mach ich mir da ja auch  nen Kopf deswegen.

----------


## Lisa18

weiß auch nicht ob es komisch wäre wenn ich frage ob ich den slip anlassen kann?

----------


## Christiane

Du schreibst, du hättest 2 Male im Intimbereich. Wenn sie so liegen, dass man den Slip nur zur Seite schieben muss, dann kannst du ihn anlassen.

----------


## spokes

Bei mir konnte ich den Slip anlassen. Hatte den so gezupft, dass die wesentlichen Hautstellen gesehen werden konnten. Das aus- und anziehen hat fast länger gedauert als die Untersuchung.  
Vielleicht ist es ja eine Gemeinschaftspraxis und es kann eine Frau machen? Bei einem Mann hätte ich auch ziemlich Probleme mit.

----------


## shannon

Hallo  :Smiley:  
Ich verstehe deine Bedenken und Sorgen. Aber vielleicht kann dich jemand begleiten, deine Mutter oder eine Freundin?  
Ich möchte dir einfach noch gerne sagen, dass ich selber Hautkrebs an der Nasenspitze hatte und ich hätte damals viel darum gegeben, wenn es einer gesehen hätte.  
Obwohl ich damals bei mehreren Ärzten war, nahm man an, dass es sich um einen Pickel handelt, bis dann jemand das zur Untersuchung schickte. Es war nicht weiter dramatisch, die OP tat ziemlich weh und meine Nase sieht etwas schief aus. Es war auch kein schwarzer Hautkrebs.  
Trotzdem: Deine Bedenken wirklich in allen Ehren, ich verstehe sie sehr gut! Nur bitte bedenke, dass bei der Haut Vorsorge um einiges besser ist als Nachsorge. Versuche jemanden mitzunehmen dem du Vertraust. Ein guter Arzt wird im übrigen durchaus verstehen, dass du dich unwohl fühlst. (Würde ich mich im übrigen auch) 
Liebe Grüsse

----------


## Sarah19

Hallo Christiane, 
ich habe auch ne Frage, und du scheinst dich ja etwas auszukennen.
Ich habe auch ein paar Leberflecken im Intimbereich und ehrlich gesagt ich will die eigentlich loswerden weil ich sie echt nicht schön finde. Aber ich denke wenn ich zum Arzt gehe um sie wegzuschneiden muss ich mich komplett ausziehen. Ich habe mir jetzt eine Kreme bestellt die Leberflecken wegmachen soll.... weil da stand die geben einem das Geld zurück wenn es nicht funktioniert... ich dachte erst das wäre eine gute idee aber ich kann mir eigentlich garnicht vorstellen wie das funktioniert und ob das schädlich ist?? 
weist du da was von? 
die creme heist dermatend Dermatend - Leberflecken entfernen Muttermale entfernen 
falls du was darueber was weist waer toll 
danke 
Sarah

----------


## spokes

sei immer ganz kritisch bei Webseiten, die nicht einmal ein direkt zu findendes Impressum haben!!

----------


## Christiane

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass solche Cremes gut für die Haut sind. Wer Leberflecken wegkillt, reizt auch anderes Gewebe. Da ist das Skalpell oder der Laser die hautschonendere Variante.

----------


## Lisa18

Morgen hab ich die Untersuchung, ich kann ja noch berichten wie es dann abgelaufen ist. Fals es noch jemand nachlesen möchte  :Smiley:

----------


## KopfUntermArm

Uuh, was ist denn das für ne Internetseite? Die sieht aber gar nicht gut aus. Dort hast Du gekauft? Wenn man wegklciken will, kommt so'n fenster und man muss den Browser schließen, dass es weggeht.

----------


## Lisa18

also ich war gestern beim Arzt. Es war dann so das ich mich zwar ausziehen musste die ganze sache aber nicht lange gedauert hat und es war mir in der Situation auch weniger peinlich als ich gedacht hatte. Also alles gar nicht so schlimm  :Smiley:

----------

